
Ask HN: How do I sell my technology internationally - soccer3056
I am a complete newbie in the field of business and looking to some pointers on how to sell a technology internationally.<p>I have a working prototype of an AI based image processing tech, that I want to sell to clients internationally. What books should I read to understand the legal and financial processes? I am also looking to work with an organization that specializes in helping start-ups scale internationally.
======
tlb
First, sell it to local users you can talk to. The closer you are to your
customers and the more you talk to them, the better your product will become
as you iterate.

~~~
porthas
I agree. You should definitely create a solid network close to you that can
both help you improve your product with feedback and have word-of-mouth
marketing.

